
Utility Fog - hunvreus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_fog
======
mgsouth
Quote of the day: "The foglets' bodies would be made of aluminum oxide rather
than combustible diamond to avoid creating a fuel air explosive."

------
brad0
This is cool! It reminds me of that material the protagonist creates in Big
Hero 6.

At such a small size though, would it be possible to breathe it in?

~~~
vimax
You could breathe one, but I imagine you would not usually encounter a single
one by itself. They would always be in the form of a connected cloud with arms
stretched out attached to another. If you walk through the cloud, they'd
detach making a hole and pull back away from you.

